# Cajun Injector O-ring



## pit 4 brains (Aug 14, 2016)

Anyone know where to get a replacement o-ring for a Cajon Injector? Mine gave up the ghost. I looked at the website but didn't see anything for replacement parts.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 15, 2016)

Take the O-ring and plunger to an automotive parts house...  or maybe your local Ace Hardware store... they have boxes of O-rings where you can find a replacement....   probably for about $1.......  If you have a dial gauge,micrometer,  where you can measure the diameter of the ring material that would be a big help...   I'm sure they use a standard O-ring to save cost...  

Or McMaster-Carr has a wide selection....

 http://www.mcmaster.com/#o-rings/=13qjm09


----------



## pit 4 brains (Aug 15, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> Take the O-ring and plunger to an automotive parts house...  or maybe your local Ace Hardware store... they have boxes of O-rings where you can find a replacement....   probably for about $1.......  If you have a dial gauge,micrometer,  where you can measure the diameter of the ring material that would be a big help...   I'm sure they use a standard O-ring to save cost...
> 
> Or McMaster-Carr has a wide selection....
> 
> http://www.mcmaster.com/#o-rings/=13qjm09


Thanks for the info. I was looking at the McMaster food service O-rings but I really didn't want to pay for 25 of them.

I found a new one on Amazon for $14.00

 !! 
It will arrive at my door tomorrow.. Done deal. Thanks again Dave..


----------



## pit 4 brains (Aug 17, 2016)

WooHoo it's here!!

What a nice little injector this is. The needles, tube and plunger are all 304 stainless steel.

It came with three needles and extra Teflon O-rings.

I got this on a lightning sale on Amazon for 14.99 !
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















IMG_0768.JPG



__ pit 4 brains
__ Aug 17, 2016


















IMG_0769.JPG



__ pit 4 brains
__ Aug 17, 2016


















IMG_0771.JPG



__ pit 4 brains
__ Aug 17, 2016


----------



## daveomak (Aug 17, 2016)

That is a really sweet deal....  If I didn't have 4 injectors, I'd order one.....


----------



## hoity toit (Aug 17, 2016)

tractor supply has o rings


----------



## pit 4 brains (Aug 17, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> That is a really sweet deal....  If I didn't have 4 injectors, I'd order one.....


Really good quality ( coming from an aircraft mechanic) fit form and function. Way better than the leaky Cabela's Cajun Injector I've been using all this time..


Hoity Toit said:


> tractor supply has o rings


Love TS! Got my GOSM there in Wichita Falls.. 

I really wanted some food grade stuff. We had a few o-rings at work that may have work but they are designed to seal off  hydraulic fluid, not brine...

I couldn't pass up this deal for a pack of free o-rings..


----------

